
New York AG launches inquiry into cryptocurrency exchanges - datapolitical
https://twitter.com/reutersus/status/986284285958197249?s=21
======
datapolitical
And here’s the press release

[https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-schneiderman-launches-
inq...](https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-schneiderman-launches-inquiry-
cryptocurrency-exchanges)

